# Black&White Challenge: Modern Architecture



## gk fotografie (Jan 4, 2020)

Welcome to the first edition of this challenge!

There have always been subjects that do much better in black and white than in color. Images in black and white are often simpler in design and more focused on the essence, without too much distraction. The contrasts between light and dark can also be very beautiful and appeal to the viewer more than with color work. Modern architecture has a lot to give to better learn or perfectionate your black and white images.

This challenge is a fun thing, no competition, no prizes, but hopefully a lot of learning, experimenting and also experiencing how others approach a theme. Every digital photographer and film photographer can participate with as many photos as desired during each challenge. The starting point of this challenge is learning to "see, think and design" in black and white and not just converting color photos into black and white...


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jan 7, 2020)

Not sure if I've got the hang of this, but I had fun taking several shots of the Central Embassy building in Bangkok, then converting them to black and white using a red filter to darken the sky, then putting them together.


----------



## waday (Jan 7, 2020)

Unfortunately, I have a foot sprain, and I’m keeping off of it as much as possible (so I couldn’t go to the one place I wanted to for this challenge). 

But, I tried to make the best of a bad situation in the house.



Angles by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 9, 2020)

waday said:


> Unfortunately, I have a foot sprain, and I’m keeping off of it as much as possible (so I couldn’t go to the one place I wanted to for this challenge).
> 
> But, I tried to make the best of a bad situation in the house.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that, I just spent 5 days in the hospital due to pneumonia, so I put the challenge online a day earlier (45 minutes before I was admitted) because I knew I'd to stay, but given the limited interest - contrary to the previous enthusiasm - I could have waited quietly until today, after my release from the hospital. I very much like your photos!


----------



## waday (Jan 9, 2020)

gk fotografie said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, I have a foot sprain, and I’m keeping off of it as much as possible (so I couldn’t go to the one place I wanted to for this challenge).
> ...


Thanks for the kind words on my photos!

Sorry to hear about your pneumonia, but I’m glad you’re out of the hospital. I’m also glad you posted when you did. There was considerable interest, and it seemed like a lot of film shooters? Hoping to see more shots next week as people start to develop their film.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 10, 2020)

I couldn't find it, I swear I looked on here.


----------



## NGH (Jan 11, 2020)

Decided to go digital and I set my camera to Black and white.  These are the JPEGs as they came out of teh camera; just used PS to pin them together


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 11, 2020)

waday said:


> Unfortunately, I have a foot sprain, and I’m keeping off of it as much as possible (so I couldn’t go to the one place I wanted to for this challenge).
> 
> But, I tried to make the best of a bad situation in the house.
> 
> ...



Love this


----------



## waday (Jan 11, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> Love this


Thank you!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 12, 2020)

This is a very difficult challenge for people that suck at editing, aka me. However, I have learned a ton and consider this challenge a beautiful exercise to help me advance as a photog. I approached this as an assignment to capture three separate images as opposed to chopping a horrible composition initially. So I thought about it but can't say the results reflect.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## zulu42 (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## johngpt (Jan 13, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 185121


Zulu, how you got the interplay of line between these three is superb.


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 13, 2020)

johngpt said:


> Zulu, how you got the interplay of line between these three is superb.



Much appreciated, John. Admittedly the framing of the shots was much less skillful than the cropping!


----------



## Original katomi (Jan 15, 2020)

Hi all a first attempt at b&w in a long time.


----------



## rslt (Jan 15, 2020)

Here is my entry.
Thanks


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 16, 2020)

rslt said:


> Here is my entry.
> Thanks


Nice work!


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## rslt (Jan 17, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> rslt said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my entry.
> ...



Thanks a lot


----------



## photoflyer (Jan 17, 2020)

Wow, everyone has posted really interesting stuff.  I hope a monument counts.  Air Force Memorial, Alrington, VA.

Edit

Arghhh, just now saw this was supposed to be a tryptic.  Went out to shoot this just for the assignment.  Ironically, the monument has three spires but I didn't even capture that from my vantage point which I chose because of how the entrance led to the monument.


----------



## photoflyer (Jan 19, 2020)

Ok, went back and got a triptych during the day.  Night was much better.


----------



## 407370 (Jan 26, 2020)

Open Air Amphitheatre in Doha. Going for old grainy film look:


----------



## photoflyer (Jan 26, 2020)

407370 said:


> Open Air Amphitheatre in Doha. Going for old grainy film look:



What an interesting subject for b&w.  Well done.


----------



## 407370 (Jan 26, 2020)

photoflyer said:


> What an interesting subject for b&w.  Well done.


Thanks. For perspective sake the pic is taken from the stage looking at the auditorium.
CHEERS


----------

